# Huron for fun 12/1



## FarmerChris (Oct 31, 2011)

Plan on launching about 8:00 am. Fishing with neighbor to fill cooler with big fat walleye. Maybe Steelhead too. Trolling. Will be on 79 and sharing catches. Join the party! Chris.


----------



## landin hawgs (Jan 27, 2008)

Doubt you'd get many steel but big eyes should be chomping! Please post report of your adventures.


----------



## GalionLex (Oct 19, 2014)

Unless plans change, A buddy and I plan on launching in the morning out of Huron as well. Farmer Chris along with anyone else can give me a shout on 79. Do my best to help out.


----------



## tagalong09 (Jul 25, 2012)

The area north if old womans creek has been producing lots of good fish. Start in 35fow and work out. Bandits 35 to 90 back clean or you can work snap wts. 65 back clean has been my best .speed 1.3 to 1.6mph. White based and crome have been producing. Good luck and pls share your results. Lets get this forum back on track. Tagslong09


----------



## FarmerChris (Oct 31, 2011)

Hey Tagalong, Thanks for the tips. Be on the road soon.


----------



## dieseltrux (Jul 13, 2012)

We will be launching around 8 as well and will also be on 79. Heller high water. Fished yesterday and finally got them goin good at the 26/30. Bandits and madeye 70-90 unassisted, anything with orange belly was working. 24 nice walleye and a steelhead.


----------



## joekacz (Sep 11, 2013)

You boy's have fun out there today ... and don't get to wet from those predicted showers...stay safe


----------



## dieseltrux (Jul 13, 2012)

dieseltrux said:


> We will be launching around 8 as well and will also be on 79. Heller high water. Fished yesterday and finally got them goin good at the 26/30. Bandits and madeye 70-90 unassisted, anything with orange belly was working. 24 nice walleye and a steelhead.


Good day again everything the same as above 24 by noon


----------



## GalionLex (Oct 19, 2014)

Buddy and I got our 12 fish this morning around the 25/27 area north of the castle. Fished from 9am to noon. Chrome bodied bandits 70-100 back did the damage today. Carrot top along with pink/purple bellied bandits (chrome huff daddy and chrome watermelon(?)) were best. Did catch one 45/45 2 oz. That was it for weight assisted. +/- 1.5 mph for speed. I thought the plus side of 1.5 was better. Got home before the rain hit. Great day !!!


----------



## capt.scott (Jun 27, 2007)

Good job guys. I think Friday is my next day to fish.


----------



## tagalong09 (Jul 25, 2012)

Nice bunch of good reports. Thanks guys!


----------



## Labman1127 (Jul 27, 2012)

You can tell the Brawl is over with all these reports 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FarmerChris (Oct 31, 2011)

Well-//-/// you guys smoked us but neighbor and I had good day. Arrived 8:30. Trouble at launch, neither motor wanted to start. Found safety toggle on Opti was off. Started it, then had leak out front of cowl. Found it to be fuel! Hose into pump leaking at clamp. Factory style crimp. Added hose band clamp above it stopped leak. The 9.9 was contrary but finally started. Maybe not primed enough. We started heading west toward Old Woman’s creek area. As i prepped rods with lures the boat went NNE so we just kept going that way. Found nice scattered marks 37fow so started fishing. Got 1st while putting 2nd rod out. Kept going like that for 5 fish by the time 6 rods out. Ran all bandits different colors. Set 40-60-80 on port side, 50-70-100 starboard. At about the 27N line lost marks, made 180 turn into wind and caught fish again same area. By 2:00 had 10 in box, put back 3 @ 15-16”. Trolled toward Huron to finish. Plenty nice marks but could get last 2. Still a really nice day.


----------



## tudkey (Sep 24, 2014)

Thanks for your reporting. Brother and law and I will be going out tomorrow. Will use this info. How was launching from Huron? We may try there or farther west.


----------



## GalionLex (Oct 19, 2014)

No issues launching at Huron yesterday. PLENTY of parking spots!!!! Some debris in the river but not bad at all.


----------



## dieseltrux (Jul 13, 2012)

tudkey said:


> Thanks for your reporting. Brother and law and I will be going out tomorrow. Will use this info. How was launching from Huron? We may try there or farther west.


Water is muddy down around the islands and to the East a few miles. We launched Out of mazuriks both days but fished in front huron.


----------



## tudkey (Sep 24, 2014)

dieseltrux said:


> Water is muddy down around the islands and to the East a few miles. We launched Out of mazuriks both days but fished in front huron.


So Dieseltrux? You caught most of your fish near Huron launch? Not hearing much reported west of the islands.


----------



## dieseltrux (Jul 13, 2012)

tudkey said:


> So Dieseltrux? You caught most of your fish near Huron launch? Not hearing much reported west of the islands.


Yes sir


----------



## tudkey (Sep 24, 2014)

Thank you. May drive a little further tomorrow and launch there. Where is the closest fish cleaning station near Huron?


----------



## GalionLex (Oct 19, 2014)

Tudkey: Someone else will have to comment on late season fish cleaning in the Huron area. However, if you are traveling west on St. Rt. 2 to head back home I would consider BaysEdge. I'm pretty sure they are open year round. Plus they do a great job cleaning fish. It will take no more than 2 minutes to get there once exiting St. Rt. 2. Good luck tomorrow.


----------



## Meerkat (Aug 10, 2008)

Have fun guys! I am jealous! My truck finally went to it’s maker & boat is at Starcraft factory for warranty work. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tudkey (Sep 24, 2014)

So got our 12 fish by noon. All on bandits. 60-100 back unassisted. No more than 2-3 miles NE of the river. 35-40 foot seemed to hold most of the pack. 30 plus trailers out this morning. Crazy great December day. See how many other reports make it out and about. Thanks for the couple posts from you boys last couple days


----------



## E Leigh (Jul 11, 2013)

I saw the pack northeast of the river so I went west. Not a lot of marks but was able to pick up a limit with weighted bandits just off the bottom. 1 18” the rest 24-27”. 35-38 fow. Good luck if you get out this weekend. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

